# Heating pads



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Once my eggs hatch, instead of using a heat lamp can I use a heating pad ?

I'll have no more than 10 chicks


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

You can get them for twenty birds it's 30 cm and only £31








Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think a heating pad will work out. They are going to poop all over it.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I just need to know I it will keep enough warmth. I can cover it.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

They sit underneath and you raise it up as they grow it's a wipe clean surface so it's ok if they poop on it 


Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess if you can measure the temps and regulate them. I am not trying to be negative but I have never heard of it. That's not to say it won't work. But something tells me its not a good idea. 
Maybe someone else has tried it though and can prove me wrong. Heck, you might be on to something.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I guess if you can measure the temps and regulate them. I am not trying to be negative but I have never heard of it. That's not to say it won't work. But something tells me its not a good idea.
> Maybe someone else has tried it though and can prove me wrong. Heck, you might be on to something.


I understand, it's always good to know the ups and downs. I'm gonna turn one on and see if it gets hot enough


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

AlotOfAnimals said:


> They sit underneath and you raise it up as they grow it's a wipe clean surface so it's ok if they poop on it
> 
> Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


I'm talking about a heating pad that you can use yourself, not that product


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok 


Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


----------



## GAchickshusband (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't most of the newer heating pads now turn off automatically after a certain amount of time? You certainly don't want to use anything that isn't going remain consistent in temperature when you're not around to watch it.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes they do, but I found an old one!


----------

